# Dominion glass Redcliff Alberta 1989 76 years plant workers beer bottles???



## teamballsout (Jun 16, 2019)

Any information about these would be appreciated thanks! 


D Shift 89 one side workers names other side
DOMGLAS CHANGE-CREW 1989 one side workers names other side


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 16, 2019)

That's really cool, never seen one of those before.  It looks to me like it was produced by the people who were making those Molson's Special Dry bottles https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/MPAAAOSwOgdY0JCP/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## teamballsout (Jun 17, 2019)

Thanks for the research CanadianBottles never seen them before either. It’s really one of the only reasons I even picked them up to have a look! Was told they came from one of the workers on the bottles! Also got this little press glass ashtray with them.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 17, 2019)

Wasn't research on that one, it was memory!  That ashtray is nice too, looks like an older one based on the logo.  I see glass company ashtrays from time to time but don't remember seeing that one before.


----------



## Rod Tessem (Jun 21, 2020)

teamballsout said:


> Any information about these would be appreciated thanks!
> D Shift 89 one side workers names other side
> DOMGLAS CHANGE-CREW 1989 one side workers names other side


These bottles were made just before the glass plant shut down on Sept 30-1989 each shift and each department had there own bottles with the workers names all painted on there bottles. Also there was a movie made by a company that was made as the plant was running so it was like a tour it was a very sad time for a lot of people in Red Cliff and Medicine Hat Alberta It was a blow to the area because the payroll for the plant at full production was 500,000 so you think $1000000.00 a month gone hurt the towns and area


----------

